# can anyone tell me what kind of P this is



## ferociousfish (Jul 16, 2003)

i bought it the other day and it was labelled as a black piranha but im not real sure if it is or not. if it is a black piranha is that the same thing as a Black Rhom?


----------



## ferociousfish (Jul 16, 2003)

another pic...


----------



## ferociousfish (Jul 16, 2003)

he des have a very pointed nose that doesnt show up too well in the pics


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks like a baby black rhom to me ...


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

a juvenile rhom.

rhoms (serrasalmus rhombeus) are understood as black piranhas as their common name where they tend to get very dark at age of 15 to 20 years old.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I am leaning towards Spilo CF


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm thinking baby Rhom but you can't really tell right now. You have to wait until he is a bit bigger.


----------



## ferociousfish (Jul 16, 2003)

any idea on how long that will be?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Red spot in shoulder area... I say Spilo.

*Moved to Piranha Specie Identification*


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

i also would say spilo cf. nice fish.

Oburi


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Spilo was my first impression.

Maybe a rhom but I would put my money on Spilo


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think its a spilo CF


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i think spilo cf nice fish :nod:


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

could be either spilo cf or rhom but it needs to grow alot first to tell
dixon


----------



## ferociousfish (Jul 16, 2003)

what does the "cf" in spilo cf stand for? and does anybody know where i can see a pic of a spilo cf that is older?


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

"Cf" stands for "complex form"

You'll find pics here


----------



## ferociousfish (Jul 16, 2003)

ok now that pisses me off... i just read that article (by the way thanx for that link french toast) and it says that they are not aggressive and are actually quite shy!!!!!! i bought this with the impression of a Rhom because thats what was on the label and i saw several similarities so i figured thats what it must be, ive just never seen one so young. They even told me that he was gonna be extremely aggressive when he got older but that article says waaaaaayyyy different. i know a lil bit about rhoms thanx to P-Fury so i knew that they were exagerating about a Rhoms future aggressivness (im not saying they are not aggressive cuz i know they are way more aggressive than others and cant be in a tank with ANYTHING, but they were just making a really big deal about it and getting all excited as they talked.... i dont think they really knew what they were talking about or even have ever had Ps in the store before.) I mean all he has done since he has been in the tank is hide behind the same plant. if im mistaken about any of this information then somebody please let me know cuz im a lil irritatted right now. Thanx

p.s. before someone decides to try and be a smartass and asks "how did you get a pic of him not behind the plant if he has been behind it the whole time?" i had to scare him out from behind it with a net so i could get a decent pic to post on here.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

ferociousfish said:


> ok now that pisses me off... i just read that article (by the way thanx for that link french toast) and it says that they are not aggressive and are actually quite shy!!!!!! i bought this with the impression of a Rhom because thats what was on the label and i saw several similarities so i figured thats what it must be, ive just never seen one so young. They even told me that he was gonna be extremely aggressive when he got older but that article says waaaaaayyyy different. i know a lil bit about rhoms thanx to P-Fury so i knew that they were exagerating about a Rhoms future aggressivness (im not saying they are not aggressive cuz i know they are way more aggressive than others and cant be in a tank with ANYTHING, but they were just making a really big deal about it and getting all excited as they talked.... i dont think they really knew what they were talking about or even have ever had Ps in the store before.) I mean all he has done since he has been in the tank is hide behind the same plant. if im mistaken about any of this information then somebody please let me know cuz im a lil irritatted right now. Thanx
> 
> p.s. before someone decides to try and be a smartass and asks "how did you get a pic of him not behind the plant if he has been behind it the whole time?" i had to scare him out from behind it with a net so i could get a decent pic to post on here.


 My Spilo CF isn't a puss by far, he is mean


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You said you got this fish the other day - do you really expect a fish to act like a nut within days?
Perhaps some do, but in most cases, it takes weeks or even months before a fish is properly acclimatized, especially wild caught fish. I have a small manueli that is still pretty shy, even after 6 months - it's very simple: with piranha's, you never know what you are going to get: might be a evry agressive one, but also one that will always stay nervous.

So, instead of getting irritated, be patient and let the fish get comfortable first...


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I agree with Judazz, give it some time and he'll come around


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

mybe its a red belly and a rhom mixed. o rmybe its not even a prianha









it might be a military expirament









fihies are shy for a couple weeks depending on teh amount of plants and stuff u have in the tank. if u have lots of plants they will swim aout more becuase they (the fish) know that htere is cover not far away and they can swim to safty if needed.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Could be a Rhom or a Spilo CF, hard to tell by the pics they are not that clear. If it is a Spilo CF they are great Ps. Very active and their coloring can be outstanding.


----------

